# Melanotan II



## rezkon (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey all as i know nothing about anything that is injected into body's i would like to learn some stuff as im young i dont want to do them yet but id rather have all the info when im around 21-25 to make a choice if i am going to get on some atm im questioning *Melanotan II 
*any info or that would be great as i know...NOTHING about roids,injection things, anything. ​


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 8, 2011)

you knwo it is for tanning right bro?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 8, 2011)

Moving thread to Research Chemicals, you will find more info there.




/V


----------



## squigader (Oct 10, 2011)

You live in Australia. It's spring and heading into summer there. Why the hell do you wanna affect your body's chemical balance to try to develop a tan when you can just walk outside and chill in the sun for a while?


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 10, 2011)

squigader said:


> You live in Australia. It's spring and heading into summer there. Why the hell do you wanna affect your body's chemical balance to try to develop a tan when you can just walk outside and chill in the sun for a while?


 

This is true, the state the OP lives in though does get a shit load of rain, I just got back from there and there was not much sun at all.

But yes in summer it is easy to tan here, I go out for 15 minutes or not even and I go tan people think Im italian and Im far from it lol.


----------



## tballz (Oct 11, 2011)

I am a very fair skinned person.  And melanotan is a godsend.  I still need to go out and get some sun but now I get a nice tan.  Whereas before I would burn then turn back to white then burn again.  Love the stuff.


----------



## rezkon (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks all in aus and I live in Melbourne FKN worst weather not kidding it will rain heavy as for a hour then be hot as hell and na just found it kinda of odd :/ will just get normal tan progressively


----------

